# MMATS SQ 2125 - RARE FIND



## JeepJLBrandon (Jun 8, 2011)

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

ends soon


----------



## ghettocowboy (May 31, 2008)

Ended. I watched the timer ticks away til last seconds. No bidders


----------



## JeepJLBrandon (Jun 8, 2011)

re listed it.....i need to sell this amp lol. prices are adjusted, shipping is free

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140607987245#ht_485wt_1166


----------



## ghettocowboy (May 31, 2008)

Oh did not know you are the seller. Nice amp. Good luck


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Post some gut pics. Does it have the T03 metal case transistors, if so how many?


----------



## dudelegit (Sep 18, 2011)

dont have the cash right now...would like to pull the trigger though


----------



## ghettocowboy (May 31, 2008)

am interested in seeing internal organs as well. Pls post some pics to for our amusement


----------



## JeepJLBrandon (Jun 8, 2011)

jbreddawg said:


> ****ty way to hijack someones thread .


my thinking exactly.....reported for post dump. Um, let me see what I can do for internals for you guys alright?


edit: theres no way this back plates coming off..... I have to remove the knobs and plugs in order for it to....


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

How about some more pics from the sides and bottom and if possible higher resolution.


----------



## JeepJLBrandon (Jun 8, 2011)

If you are really interested in the amp I'll take pics. if not then I really don't wanna bother right now lol.

just an FYI the reserve price is 160
and I am 99.99% sure someone bid 159 lol


----------

